# Australia



## Loki (Jul 16, 2005)

Just curious to know if there are many people in Australia on this site, I thought it would be interesting to see how many of us there are. I live in Sydney and it's another hot summer, Australia day tommorrow, beer and bbq woohoo.

Kewl


----------



## PAXIS (Aug 12, 2006)

Yep, Perth here, just got back from a Sydney holiday last week, pretty hot over there too! Have a good 26th where are you going? I was a shire boy back in 2000 (Cronulla that is) and that's where all my friends are heading. IF you're Lebonese I'd probably advise you stay away though... lol

My DR is getting better lately but I still have this dull stupid feeling in my head (that is I feel cloudy)... drug induced so go figure


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Howdy...Perthite born & bred. Hope you all had an awesome Oz Day!!!

I almost felt like breaking out with "Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi" when I saw this post.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Can someone explain to me what oz day is for? here in England it seems to be an excuse to drink Fosters, wear silly hats and carry blow up kangaroos when drunk. Is it celebrate splitting from England? because surely that is nothing to celebrate :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes, I am a fellow Aussie.

But let me say, we don't drink fosters, we hate it, only about 1 in 100 people say, "G'DAY MATE".
I do not own a blow up kangaroo, When I mentioned that to a mate of mine, he was shocked, and so was his blow up girlfriend, you should have seen the look on her face. :lol: 
Also, at no point have I had the inclination to throw a shrimp on the BARBBY!, however, I am guilty of owning a stupid hate 

G.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Ha ha, you know there is one person responsible for the sterotypical Aussie image:









Although I have heard that you lot dont watch the soaps like Home and Away so you may not know who he is but if you ever meet him he is responsible


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL, Yes they make us look like "FLAMIN IDIOTS" :lol:

Actually, I only watch about half an hour of TV a day, it bores me as your example clearly points out.
But I did live across the road from the beach where they film that shite when I was a kid.
It is filmed at whale beach/palm beach in Sydney.
I live in Queensland now, much nicer beaches.

G


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi  I am from Aus too.. Melbourne to be exact.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Yay =)


----------



## PAXIS (Aug 12, 2006)

Epiphany from perth too hey? Do you study? I'm at Curtin


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Perth Represent 8)

There's actually quite a few of us!

Its been stupidly hot the last few days - had a Barbie at my parent's house for Oz Day, where we cracked a few tinnies, threw a few slabs on the barbie and even had a taste of ol' Skip (My mum decided it would be a good idea to cook some of our national emblem - Kangaroo - on our national holiday :shock: Pretty tasty though  ).

And no Pablo, no-one in Australia drinks fosters.

Re: Australia Day - tbh I'm not quite sure, but its either celebrating our independence from the UK or the uniting of all of our states and territories or both :roll:


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

I am aussie too, from Melbourne. Had a ripper Australia Day, did anyone else listen to the Hottest 100? That's our tradition, have a BBQ, crack open a few, and listen to triple J hottest 100. One Crowded Hour won this year, I'm glad it was an Australian band. Then Big Day Out on Sunday. Big weekend.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

We have a growing Australian syndicate on this board. There are a few that I haven't seen in a while but they probably drop by without posting anything.

On Aus. day the other half and I went to Darling Harbour to have drinks with a couple of friends who just got engaged. Layback, nothing too exciting. Had a quick squiz at the fire works and watched the fighter plane fly over very low with full afterburners engaged?.that was cool.

Some Oz stereotypes to dispel:

* 99.999999999999999999999999999% of the population do not look, dress or speak like Steve Irwin. G'day and Mate are used independently and rarely together - well not here in Sydney. I never hear anyone say 'Crikey'. American kids probably say it more than Aussies.

* For the Ukers - no one here drinks fosters. It's granny piss. Most drink VB which is also shit. There are many Australian beers and wines that pure quality and should be sampled.

* Anyone here in Australia that has hair on their genitalia does not watch cheesy Australian soaps. I can honestly say I have never watched a single episode of Neighbours or Home and Away in my entire life.

* Not everyone here is blond haired, young, fit, tanned and living by a beach side suburb.

Multinationals are making Australia more like America these days. Some of the uniqueness will disappear over the next few years.

Things I think that are Australian (please add or delete if you wish)

No fucking water. Every major city has water issues which is stupid as London has less rainfall than Sydney, four times the population with no water issues.

Humour - mainly sarcasm and taking the piss out of each other. I'd say it's very similar to the UK. If there are a bunch of people hammering you the best thing to do is not become defensive no matter how personal they get (and they will get personal). If you get defensive?..you're dead!

Hot?..too fucking hot at times. Thank Christ for air cons.

People are straight to the point, tough, but fair. Aussies can't take any form of bullshit. If you're doing well you get a slap on the back - if you're doing very well and it gets to your head you'll be cut down before you know what hit you. Aussies keep each other grounded.

Big land!! You can travel 5000kms (~ the breadth of the US) and you'll end up at a place with the same accent, people, culture, mindset, etc. This is somewhat a disadvantage. In Europe if you travel the distance between Sydney and our capital you could cross four borders.

Anyone else think of anymore?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Milan said:


> People are straight to the point, tough, but fair. Aussies can't take any form of bullshit. If you're doing well you get a slap on the back - if you're doing very well and it gets to your head you'll be cut down before you know what hit you. Aussies keep each other grounded.


That's why I can hardly believe we're culturally related sometimes. I lived in holiday centre with some Aussies and Kiwis and you are noticably different from the British I'd say. I dunno, you might have something in common with the Scottish, they're quite tough and grounded. But the Welsh?

Silly question, but do you have social classes in Australia? What is your equivalent of the trailer park? And who do you define as posh? Or is it like America, where wealth and show business are the social ladder?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I think Milan said it best - Australians are generally grounded and its definately true you'll get cut down to size if you get a big head :lol:

I guess we have the same sort of class system as the UK but tbh its not a big deal. I mean you have people on the dole and people in suits and everyone in between. But if you're walking down the street in a T-shirt and thongs you could be anyone, so it doesn't really matter


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

Australian equivalent to "trailer trash" = Bogans


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

> Anyone else think of anymore?


I said it in my first post and I will say it again.
we don't own blow up kangaroos :lol:

G.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

jeanie82 said:


> Australian equivalent to "trailer trash" = Bogans


I take offense to that :twisted:


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2005)

Crikey, heaps of aussieroos here!!! Shame we cant all meet up like the UK crew have and drink some fosters (haha) guess Australia is just too big. Anyway its good to know there are some dp'ers down under, not good from the point dp sucks, but reassuring.

For the curious Australia day is the

26 January 1788 was the date on which the First Fleet, under Captain Arthur Phillip arrived at Sydney Cove and set up the Colony of New South Wales. By 1808 the day that the Rum Corps arrested Governor Bligh, it was being celebrated as 'First Landing' or 'Foundation Day'. In 1818 (the 30th anniversary) Governor Macquarie had a 30-gun salute at Dawes Point and gave government workers a holiday[1] - a tradition that was soon followed by banks and other public offices.


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

Why Cecil? Do you classify yourself as a bogan?

Maybe I should have said "Australian equivalent to "trailer trash" = bogans. _no offense_"

That's pretty aussie isn't it?

(for all you unaustralians out there - its a general rule in Australia that you can say anything you like to anyone as long as you put "no offense" on the end. You have to say it in a nasal aussier than aussie voice though)


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

I pretty sure theres no "unaustralians" out there. No offense Jeanie82.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Hello Reticent.

Long time no hear


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

Haven't you heard Reticent? There are "unaustralians" lurking everywhere. We must always be on the lookout.

Just in case you lost your handy fridge sticker from Little Johnny - call 1800 123 400. I personally keep it handy at all times.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Nah I'm not a bogan, but I'm a firm believer that everyone has an inner bogan waiting to be released


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

I still have my silly hat in storage, just in case, you know!

G


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Im still the same person said:


> I still have my silly hat in storage, just in case, you know!
> 
> G


It needs to be a glue-on mullet, lol.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> Epiphany from perth too hey? Do you study? I'm at Curtin


Nope...no study for me. There are a few of us from Perth here hey?!!!

Milan...Ummm I think you forgot to mention Vegemite and Weetbix!!!
And sweltering on Christmas Day and fighting the flies for your lunch.


----------



## Oriel (Aug 18, 2007)

Angel_Ariel said:


> Silly question, but do you have social classes in Australia? What is your equivalent of the trailer park? And who do you define as posh? Or is it like America, where wealth and show business are the social ladder?


trailer park = kath and kim?
or a lot of people you find on current affair or today tonight. no offense =P

otherwise we have a pervasive sense of tall poppy syndrome (as the others have described but noone has named) this kind of prevents us from having a 'posh' social class. we borrow a lot of our glamour from the states though.

the cities and towns i've visited in australia all have a 'good end' and 'bad end', in a simplistic sense. most cities are very big space wise so maybe this is more so than cities in other countries? probably not though.

btw, i'm from Sydney if there are any other people out there interested in a quick coffee!


----------

